# morocco touring



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

So we took the plunge and in a fit of madness got on a ferry to tanger med. We did think about coming before we left England, but decided to leave it till next year, but impulse too over. We managed to sort out a green card while standing in Carlos s booking office, managed to buy a map on the way to the ferry port, then took a deep breath and got onto the ferry. 
We are now at Fez and today we are going with a guide for a local tour of the city.
Our experience up to now is of a poor country with the most helpful and well mannered people we have met for a long time. All the local people wave you by as you pass.
No doubt we will be asking for help from others on m/h facts with experiances of Morocco (we have already) such as how difficult is it to go to the sahara with a large m/h as we don't have fridge vents or a spare air filter ect or even a guide book with us ann


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Glad you went for it.

Go to the Sahara, we've just been for the 6th time. Haven't used fridge vents but have never been caught in a sand storm either. Cardboard and duck tape would work I imagine. Similarly haven't needed to change an air filter either.
If you have a smart phone/ tablet then i recommend downloading the app CAMPERCONTACT which is free for the lite version and pay the £3ish in app purchase for the full version. This works offline. Online version fir laptop is www.campercontact.com.

You can get to the base of Erg Chebbi dunes on tarmac. The village of Hassi Labiad (on my map as Adrouine), north of Merzouga and much quieter. Camping Ocean Des Dunes, very friendly place. Head down N13 from Rissani and turn left at the Afriqquia petrol station where it is signposted. tarmac all the way to the village and then a couple of hundred metres on hard packed earth.

Don't worry about a guidebook, either pick one up second hand if you see it it or just chat to other campers.

Above all enjoy!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

You can download The Lonely Planet - Morocco for under £9:
http://shop.lonelyplanet.com/ebooks/morocco/

Or just tap into Wiki Travel:
http://wikitravel.org/en/Morocco#Regions

Sand Storm? Fridge Vents? Air Filter? I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.
As Addie said "I wouldn't worry too much", you are extremely unlikely to experience a "Sand Storm", perhaps a "Blow" but nothing that serious.

But you may get, or already be getting, some much needed [for the locals, not you] rain.

We have had an extraordinary 2013 [and 2012 for that matter] with an almost total lack rain throughout that period. Perfect for visitors and clients, but not so good for the locals.

At the request of King Mohammed VI, upon learning that Morocco may suffer a continued drought this year, prayers for rain were held at synagogues.....…yes, synagogues…...... throughout Morocco a week or so ago. The prayers were recited after Muslims said similar prayers in mosques, also at the request of the King.

And it seems to may have worked……. As our current group departs Morocco they confirm some rain from Tangier too the south of Agadir…… Not sure how far inland though and it probably won't last.

.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Part of an informal group who are currently spread from Mohammedia down to Agadir and across to Marrakesh. Currently reporting heavy rain showers everywhere with the forecast not improving until Monday.

Seems the rain dance worked - good for locals but rough on us tourists. In Morocco for the first time and was not expecting this!

Still, the satellite telly still works (Mohammedia). Batten down the hatches.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

can anyone give us more information about the Tabbert to Marrakesch part of the journey coming back we have been warned that this is a very bendy road with lots of hair pin bends that large m/hs might struggle with, can anyone tell us how many km the road is very windy for as I am anxious about heights and have been warned there are no height barriers and long drops down, we have also already had an experience of over heated breaks. thank you again for everyone help
anna


----------



## Rankins (May 1, 2005)

Have been over this pass last month. Winding yes but no over so. Select a low gear, we use 2nd with the occasional 1st, and enjoy the view. Traffic behind will suit itself and will overtake if they want. We have had brake failure before and now take the very slow way down.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

a million thank yous to everyone its raining here in fez till sunday night according to the forecast, and some of the roads were very wet. If you have sat tv could someone let me know what sat you are on as we cannot get anything English thanks anna


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kevanna1959

Ouazzazate - Marrakech is around 200k and no great drama if taken steady....particularly if wet  .

Last evening [Sat, 23.30] it was snowing on parts of the pass but may clear quickly or by time you get there. Check at Ouazzazate Bus Station for very latest reliable conditions.

IF it is bad they will drop the barrier near Amerzgane.

.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We set off from Fez this morning but have only got as far as Ifrane as the pass has been closed alittle further along because of snow. iis not possible to get to azrou. we have parked in a parking area for 20 dh for the nite


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi, kevanna
We have been to Azrou a couple of times and have stayed at Camping Amazigh, page 140 in the vicarious book. It has all the facilities, and as it says in the book, the warden lights the stove for you to heat the shower. It's in an orchard and isone of our favourite sites- very peaceful. 

I think there is a shop further up the road, but we asked for bread and they brought it to us in the mornings. 

In Azrou there's a lovely cafe with cakes, pancakes, and bread. You come out of the souk and turn left it's at the T junction with the street where there is parking with a warden. If Ray picks this up, he may be able to give more detailed instructions! All I know is that even if we are not staying overnight in Camping Amazigh we always stop for the cafe, shops and souk. 

Enjoy it and I do hope the weather improves for you. We've done that road many times!

Val


----------

